# Some snake pics from Thailand (56K bahahahha)



## Strange1 (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi all,
last year I went to Thailand for my honeymoon and while we were there we visited the Bangkok Zoo and the Red Cross anti-venom centre. I was just digging through my HDD and found the photos so I thought id post some up. I really dont know most of the species of snakes but here you go anyway!!



















































enjoy!


----------



## BeardyBen (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks for sharing  great pics


----------



## Hickson (Jul 4, 2006)

1st and 7th are Mangrove Tree Snake (_Boiga dendrophila_). Last two are retics. 9th looks like an albino Burm. 8th could be a Flying Tree Snake (_Chrysopelea spp_). The second photo I would have said was a Banded Krait or similar, but not the way the guy is freehandling it!!!



Hix


----------



## Magpie (Jul 4, 2006)

Most of them look really nice, but the cobra in the 4th pic looks very rough. Was it taken at a diferent place?


----------



## steve (Jul 4, 2006)

very nice pics


----------



## Lurk (Jul 4, 2006)

Very nice pics,I really liked the 2 Cobras together it was like sicrinised dance moves


----------



## Deano (Jul 4, 2006)

Awesome pics, love the second shot!!!


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jul 4, 2006)

does anyone know what those bumps in the cobra's skin are? ive only found that in one specimen up here it was a water python at fogg damn... i thought worms?


----------



## pythoness (Jul 4, 2006)

MAN thats alot of retics, how do they feed them lol, and whats with their water bowl lol


----------



## Strange1 (Jul 4, 2006)

The large Cobra was shedding, maybe thats why he looks a bit rough. They were handling him and said ti was the only reason they had him out (3 of the workers had fingers missing where he had bitten them :O)

Im pretty sure it was a banded Krait Hix, all the snakes at the Red Cross centre were vens as they were milking them.


----------



## Hickson (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, you wouldn't catch me free-handling one!!!!!



Hix


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: RE: Some snake pics from Thailand (56K bahahahha)*



Strange1 said:


> Im pretty sure it was a banded Krait Hix, all the snakes at the Red Cross centre were vens as they were milking them.



he obviosly does it everyday having to milk them... wouldnt worry them they would have the anti venom like literally in a fridge around the corner... retics arent venomous are they?? =/


----------



## Hickson (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: RE: Some snake pics from Thailand (56K bahahahha)*



kwaka_80 said:


> he obviosly does it everyday having to milk them... wouldnt worry them they would have the anti venom like literally in a fridge around the corner... retics arent venomous are they?? =/



Firstly, no retics aren't venomous.

Secondly, just because there is antivenom on hand you shouldn't be unconcerned about being bitten. Even if you get the antivenom in your system within a minute of envenomation, you're still going to be quite ill. And if exhibit an anaphalactic reaction - then you're in deep ****.

Rule of Thumb with vens - don't get bitten!



Hix


----------



## Hickson (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: RE: Some snake pics from Thailand (56K bahahahha)*


----------



## BeardyBen (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Some snake pics from Thailand (56K bahahahha)*



> retics arent venomous are they?? =/


id say they were at the zoo not at the red cross centre


----------



## NCHERPS (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Some snake pics from Thailand (56K bahahahha)*

Great photo's!
The red cross centre isn't bad for a reptile facility in Thailand, normally they are kept in terrible conditions in other smaller exhibits throughout thailand.
I see the following species:
Mangrove snake
Krait
King Cobra
Yellow anaconda
Red tailed tree racer
Paradise tree snake(Flying tree snake)
Albino Burmese
Albino Cobra
Retic python's

Cheers Neil


----------



## Hickson (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Some snake pics from Thailand (56K bahahahha*



NCHERPS said:


> Mangrove snake
> Krait
> King Cobra
> Yellow anaconda
> ...



Yellow Anaconda? Are you sure? I thought it was some odd python, it doesn't look very anaconda-ish to me.

Incidentally, I think the flying tree Snake is the Golden Tree Snake _C.ornata_, not _C.paradisi_.

But I could be wrong.



Hix


----------



## Strange1 (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Some snake pics from Thailand (56K bahahahha)*

Sorry the Retics were at the Red cross center. I meant all the snakes in the Red Cross show were vens, my brain just forgot to type that lol!


----------



## Retic (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: RE: Some snake pics from Thailand (56K bahahahha)*

Yes 1st and 7th Mangrove Snake, 5 looks like a Yellow Anaconda, 8 is Chrysopelea ornata by the look of it, the Green one is Elaphe frenata or Gonyosoma oxycephala but more likely the first. 



Hix said:


> 1st and 7th are Mangrove Tree Snake (_Boiga dendrophila_). Last two are retics. 9th looks like an albino Burm. 8th could be a Flying Tree Snake (_Chrysopelea spp_). The second photo I would have said was a Banded Krait or similar, but not the way the guy is freehandling it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hix


----------



## NCHERPS (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Some snake pics from Thailand (56K bahahahha*



Hix said:


> NCHERPS said:
> 
> 
> > Mangrove snake
> ...



Hey Hixy,
Your right mate, looks like Ornata.
Yes 100% certain that it is a yellow anaconda! I should know, I have kept one or two in the past :wink: .


----------



## munkee (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Some snake pics from Thailand (56K bahahahha)*

I just did a finger count on picture two. The middle finger seems to be elsewhere.........


----------



## NCHERPS (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: RE: Some snake pics from Thailand (56K bahahahha)*



Hix said:


> The second photo I would have said was a Banded Krait or similar, but not the way the guy is freehandling it!!!
> 
> Hix



He's the Bob G of Thailand! LOL!


----------



## Hickson (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Some snake pics from Thailand (56K bahahahha)*

Well, I'll take your word for it on the anaconda then. A mate of mine in London had some hatchies a few years ago - said they would strike at anything that moved, even shadows!



Hix


----------



## jimbo (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Some snake pics from Thailand (56K bahahahha)*

Did you see many reptiles besides the ones in the snake farm things? I went to Thailand last holidays and was really disappointed that i didnt see more than i did. I only saw a Tockay gecko which i had to climb on top of a building to look at, a green skink (maybe a long tailed sun-skink?), water monitor or clouded monitor probably a water and yellow lipped sea krait - which was the highlight of my holidays, followed it for ages lol


----------



## Strange1 (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Some snake pics from Thailand (56K bahahahha)*

We saw bugger all wildlife in Thailand, they have all been packed into boxes to be sold at the markets 

Did see one cute little kitty though!


----------



## NCHERPS (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Some snake pics from Thailand (56K bahahahha*



Hix said:


> Well, I'll take your word for it on the anaconda then. A mate of mine in London had some hatchies a few years ago - said they would strike at anything that moved, even shadows!
> 
> 
> 
> Hix



They are stroppy as juvies, but not as stroppy as Green anaconda's, they can be evil and hang on! LOL!

Cheers Neil


----------



## Retic (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Some snake pics from Thailand (56K bahahahha*

The dead giveaway is the eyes on top of the head and the eyes and nostrils very close together.



NCHERPS said:


> Hey Hixy,
> 
> Yes 100% certain that it is a yellow anaconda! I should know, I have kept one or two in the past :wink: .


----------



## Retic (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Some snake pics from Thailand (56K bahahahha*

I went to see a bloke called Simon Townsen years ago with the intention of buying a yellow anaconda he had bred, they were possessed by the Devil. I actually ended up buying another Retic I think from memory.



NCHERPS said:


> They are stroppy as juvies, but not as stroppy as Green anaconda's, they can be evil and hang on! LOL!
> 
> Cheers Neil


----------



## Magpie (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Some snake pics from Thailand (56K bahah*



> Did you see many reptiles besides the ones in the snake farm things? I went to Thailand last holidays and was really disappointed that i didnt see more than i did. I only saw a Tockay gecko which i had to climb on top of a building to look at, a green skink (maybe a long tailed sun-skink?), water monitor or clouded monitor probably a water and yellow lipped sea krait - which was the highlight of my holidays, followed it for ages lol



Never been there myself, but you have to go to the right areas I guess.
My mates go there rock climbing most years and they say it's thick with about 7 species of gecko and a stack of larger lizards too.


----------



## JasonL (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Some snake pics from Thailand (56K bahah*

I went to Bali last year and it was great for herps, just got to stay up in the mountainous areas like Ubud ect. think I found seven different herps in the first ten minutes!! There are that many geckoes and toads that you accidently step on them if you are not carefull! Oh is that single cobra a King?? looks as the person in the corner of the photo has safety glasses?


----------



## Strange1 (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Some snake pics from Thailand (56K bahah*

I actually saw a cool looking gecko on this long brick wall in the middle of Bangkok, I got my camera out to take a pic and this guard came running over with a machine gun yelling at me to put the camera away :O

I dont know what was behind the wall, but they didnt want me to have a camera out anywhere near it!


----------



## JasonL (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Some snake pics from Thailand (56K bahah*

Yeah, I'd put that in the "to hard basket" and move along to :wink:


----------



## jimbo (Jul 4, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Some snake pics from Thailand (56K bahah*

i went to the zoo in phuket and there was a tiger that you could get your picture taken with and the guy wholooked after the tiger and took the picture with you and the tiger only had one arm....it was a bit off putting hahaha it was really funny


----------



## Retic (Jul 4, 2006)

The tiger only had one arm :shock:


----------



## JEZ (Jul 4, 2006)

Awesome pics Strange1!!

Thanks for sharing.

I'll have to make sure I check out the zoo etc next time I go to Thailand..been there 6 times and haven't visited them once!!!


----------



## Strange1 (Jul 4, 2006)

Bangkok zoo was actually pretty good, I mean it wasnt going to be on the same level as Taronga, but most of the animals looked healthy and happy and seemed to have a good mix of food.
Was a great escape from the heat aswell for us!


----------



## jimbo (Jul 4, 2006)

nah boa the person...my last post didnt really make sence did it lol


----------



## Ricko (Jul 5, 2006)

Just wandering how much it cost to get a shot with the tiger?


----------



## Strange1 (Jul 5, 2006)

We actually went to the Tiger temple, where the Buddist monks look after abandoned Tigers. They all roam free in the grounds and you can go and take you pic with them etc. If you go with a group it wasnt that expensive.


----------



## Ricko (Jul 5, 2006)

yeah i heard it was like a gold coin donation or something. would be my wildest dream to go there and see tigers.


----------



## Retic (Jul 6, 2006)

I wouldn't pay to get shot even if it was with a Tiger.  



Ricko said:


> Just wandering how much it cost to get a shot with the tiger?


----------



## CHEWY (Jul 6, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Some snake pics from Thailand (56K bahahahha)*

No one mentioned moacled cobras.


----------



## Gerry (Jul 6, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Some snake pics from Thailand (56K bahahahha)*

Nice pics mate. Been to bangkok about a dozen times but never been to the zoo. been to the croc farm though which was so so. Moving to bangkok in Sep\Oct so will def have to check it out.


----------



## pugsly (Jul 6, 2006)

*RE: Re: RE: Some snake pics from Thailand (56K bahahahha)*

Nice shots, I went there last december and goin back this december, the guys that work at the farm are nuts lol. 

Tiger temple should be awesome didnt get there last time but for sure this time, although I saw a doco on it the other day and it seems tourists are now stuck behind a rope whilst the tigers are in the valley and they bring you in 1 by 1 for a photo.. oh well.

Thanks for sharing


----------

